# classics online promotions thread



## classicalmusicfan

I'm viewing the site www.classicsonline.com right now and I saw this Piano Concertos available on Naxos promo. For those classical piano music fans there like me, you might also get interested in this deal. They offer up to 25% off for specially selected series showcasing world-renowned composers.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: The Piano ConcertosMozart wrote 27 numbered concertos for keyboard. These were mainly written in Vienna between 1782 and 1791, principally to showcase his own virtuosity in the popular subscription concerts with which he achieved great success in the imperial capital. Here's some notes:

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: The Piano ConcertosBeethoven's five piano concertos were also written for his own use and helped establish him as a breathtakingly talented performer in Vienna. Each Piano Concerto has a unique and highly personal character and explores the various ways in which the soloist relates to the orchestra. At times sublimely beautiful, at others thrillingly virtuosic and tempestuous, Beethoven's Piano Concertos remain key works in the repertoire to this day and demand extraordinary abilities from soloist, orchestra and conductor alike.

"In a straight comparison with Brendel I found it difficult to tell which I was listening to. There is a joy in the outer movements, while none of the other versions have such a beautiful central movement.... One notes his care with dynamics, the technical brilliance and excitement that a young person can bring to this music. The competitor is Ashkenazy and Solti, but I prefer the lighter weight of the Czech Orchestra and the greater spaciousness of the Naxos recording." - Gramophone

*German Romantic Piano Concertos*: This exciting selection of German Romantic Piano Concertos covers the major composers of the period, from the very beginnings of Romanticism with the concertos of Hummel (including the Concerto for Piano & Violin), through the compositions of Ries, Mendelssohn (including the Concertos for Two Pianos and the Concerto for Piano, Violin and Strings) , Weber and Schumann, culminating in the two towering works of Johannes Brahms.

[Idil Biret's] primarily a poetic performer but with plenty of muscle for when the going gets tough. She has mastered the long Brahms musical line, and she can whip up excitement when she needs too - the titanic scherzo movement, for instance... The bonus performance of Schumann's Introduction and Allegro appasionato is a treat." - Dallas Morning News (Lawson Taitte)on 8.554089

*Russian Piano Concertos*: This collection spans the Romantic and 20th century periods. One of the first important Russian composers, and a rival to Liszt, Anton Rubinstein wrote five Piano Concertos. His contemporaries Tchaikovsky and Rimsky-Korsakov are also included in this rich collection. The piano concertos of Glazunov, Scriabin, Rachmaninov, Medtner and Kabalevsky round off this is fascinating survey of the Russian concerto tradition.

"With this recording Naxos completes its Medtner concerto cycle with Scherbakov. To have such romantic richness-once the province of specialists-offered on a bargain label is cause for celebration in itself; to have it performed and recorded with such tireless commitment is a double blessing. - Gramophone (Bryce Morrison) on 8.553359

*Romantic Piano Concertos*: Romanticism developed as a movement which emphasised heightened contrasts and strong emotions, in reaction to the restraint of the proceeding Classical style which dominated the late 18th Century.

As the modern piano developed, the Piano Concerto also kept pace to exploit the increased range of the keyboard and the marvellous sonorities that were now becoming available. This selection of Romantic Piano Concertos collects the very best from across Europe, featuring works by Chopin, Liszt, Grieg, Dvořák, Saint-Saëns, d'Albert, Alkan, Franck, Moszkowski, Paderewski and Respighi.

*20th Century Piano Concertos*: As the 20th Century dawned, composers were still drawing from the late Romantic musical language, but as the century unfolded, composers began to write music that experimented with traditional ideas and began to encompass a wide variety of innovative styles. Jazz also made its influence felt, as did atonality, minimalism and electronic technology. As this collection shows, 20th Century Piano Concertos broke free from the past in revolutionary ways. So much so, indeed, that this collection comes in two parts, simply to encompass a representative selection of path-breaking music.

*American Piano Concertos*: This collection features works by very famous and unfamiliar composers, each of whom developed a distinctive musical voice. The earliest composer featured here is Edward MacDowell, born in 1860, who is best remembered today for his To a Wild Rose, although his Second Piano Concerto was highly popular during his own lifetime. Amy Beach (born 1867) was the first American female composer of large scale works and her Piano Concerto is a beautiful example of late Romanticism. Aaron Copland did much during the early decades of the 20th century to bring a fresh and distinctively American accent, incorporating elements of popular and folk styles into many of his works. This collection brings together a wide range of music, from Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue and delightful Piano Concertos by Leroy Anderson and Vernon Duke through to today's leaders, including Carson Cooman and Carter Pann.

*British Piano Concertos*: This fascinating survey of British Piano Concertos includes rarities such as Hamilton Harty's Piano Concerto, written in 1920 during his most fertile period of composition. William Alwyn's first Piano Concerto, composed in 1930, was inspired by the musicianship of the renowned Clifford Curzon. Remarkably, Alwyn's second Piano Concerto, from 1960, has never received a public performance! Alongside other well-known British composers such Benjamin Britten, Sir Malcolm Arnold, Alan Rawsthorne and Sir Arthur Bliss are the under-represented works of John Gardiner, Thomas Pitfield, Alec Rowley, Christian Darnton and Howard Ferguson.

'Of all the enterprising series that Naxos has been undertaking, the 'British Piano Concerto' must be one of the most valuable.' 
- Tony Haywood, MusicWeb International on 8.557590

Check them out!


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Adagio in C major*

I recently got a complimentary track from classicsonline.com entitled Adagio in C major by Sergey Ivanovich Taneyev from the album *Oresteya: Overture and Entr'acte / Overture in D minor / Overture on a Russian theme (Novosibirsk Academic Symphony, T. Sanderling)*.

Some background info...
Taneyev wrote the Adagio in C major in 1875, his final year of study at the Moscow Conservatory. The composer was very critical of his early works, only a handful of which were published during his lifetime. After his death, a large number of compositions unknown to audiences and even to his friends were discovered among his papers. One such work, the Adagio for small orchestra, was published only in 1950. Written in one of Taneyev's favourite keys, C major, it is gentle, soothing, and peaceful in character, with soaring lyrical melodies supported by pulsating strings. Tchaikovsky's influence can be heard here, particularly in the orchestration and harmonic language.

This piece is worth considering. Btw, the track is free for one week only.

Cheers.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Japanese Melodies from ARC Music*

Japanese music ranging from the powerful thunder of taiko drums to the haunting sounds of the shakuhachi flute and the delicate notes of the koto - conjuring up scenes of fishermen on Hokkaido, children's games in Tokyo, farmers planting rice on Honshu, delicate cherry blossoms as well as battles of 15th century samurai. Enjoy these selections of Japanese music from ARC Music Productions.

ARC Music offers the largest selection of World and Ethnic Music from all corners of the world. The catalogue covers a wide selection of music including Kantele music from Finland, music of the North American Indians, Didgeridoo music from Australia, Punjabi Pop or Bhangra from India, Chinese Dulcimer, Japanese Koto, Middle Eastern percussion, music from Tahiti and much more.

http://www.classicsonline.com/promos/JapaneseMelodiesfromARC.html


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*CDs and DVDs on sale!*

NaxosDirect.com: Over 200 DVDs (Ballet, Concert, Opera, Documentary, Jazz & more) are on sale!

Visit http://www.naxosdirect.com/dvd_sale.php for more.

NaxosDirect.com: Get 25% off on selected titles from Early Music label.

Visit http://www.naxosdirect.com/page/earlymusic for more.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*PentaTone Music*

Indulge in the music from PentaTone Classics! Check out 177 discounted CDs and DVDs of one of the great classical music labels, PentaTone Classics. Visit PentaTone Music to see discography.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Vivaldi Edition titles: 20% off!*

The Italian composer and violinist *Antonio Vivaldi* was born in Venice in 1678 and after his ordination in 1703 embarked on an intermittent career in the service of the Ospedale della Pietà, an institution for the education of orphan, illegitimate or indigent girls, an establishment with a formidable musical reputation. His later career brought involvement in opera. As a composer Vivaldi was prolific, with some 500 concertos to his credit, in addition to a quantity of works for the church and for the theatre. He left Venice in 1741 in the apparent hope of finding new patrons in Vienna, where he died shortly after his arrival in the city.

*Church Music*
The surviving church music of Vivaldi includes the well known Gloria, in addition to a number of settings of psalms and motets.

*Operas*
None of the fifty odd operas of Vivaldi remain in standard repertoire.

*Concertos*
The most famous of all Vivaldi's concertos are I quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons), characteristic compositions to which the composer attached explanatory programmatic sonnets. These four concertos, for solo violin, string orchestra and harpsichord, form part of a collection Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'invenzione (The Contest of Harmony and Invention), one of seven collections of such compositions published in the composer's lifetime. In addition to concertos for solo violin, Vivaldi also wrote concertos for many other solo instruments, including the flute, oboe, bassoon, cello and viola d'amore, and for groups of solo instruments.

*Chamber Music*
Vivaldi wrote a number of sonatas and trio sonatas, many of them designed for one or two violins and basso continuo. He also wrote a series of chamber concertos, compositions similar in approach to the solo and multiple concertos, but scored for smaller groups of instruments.

Visit The Vivaldi Edition for full list of albums.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Sale: CDs from Naxos Direct*


*BERNSTEIN, L.: Mass (Sykes, Wulfman, Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Baltimore Symphony, Alsop)
*
When Leonard Bernstein was asked by Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis to compose the inaugural work for the opening of The John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts in Washington, D.C., he wrote: "The Mass is also an extremely dramatic event in itself-it even suggests a theater work." Premiered on September 8, 1971, with additional words by Stephen Schwartz of Godspell fame, Mass is a remarkable, visionary work with a kaleidoscope of musical styles that touches on themes of political protest, existential crisis and religious faith lost and found.​








*DAUGHERTY, M.: Fire and Blood / MotorCity Triptych / Raise the Roof (Kavafian, B. Jones, Detroit Symphony, N. Jarvi)*
This recording celebrates three exciting works commissioned and premiered by the Detroit Symphony Orchestra during Michael Daugherty's four years as Composer-in-Residence. Inspired by Diego Rivera's monumental fresco and Frida Kahlo's paintings created in Detroit, Michigan, Fire and Blood "rivets the ear with a bold palette of colors and the skillful elaboration of vibrant themes" (Detroit News). MotorCity Triptych, "striking both in its brilliance and in its technical rigor," is a road trip through the sounds of Detroit: the 1960s pulse of Motown, the motor rhythms of Michigan Avenue, and the legend of civil rights icon Rosa Parks. Raise the Roof, composed for the opening of Detroit's Max M. Fisher Music Center, is a grand acoustic construction featuring the timpani in a tour de force of urban polyrhythms.​








*DELGAR; SCHNITTKE - VIOLA CONCERTOS*
2-year-old violist David Aaron Carpenter has recently emerged as one of the world's most promising young talents. This recording, his debut album, couples two concertos: a viola arrangement of Sir Edward Elgar's famous Cello Concerto and the Viola Concerto (1985) by Alfred Schnittke. Christoph Eschenbach leads the Philharmonia Orchestra. David Aaron Carpenter adapted much of the Elgar Concerto himself, using the well-known and Elgar-sanctioned arrangement completed by Lionel Tertis in 1930 as a basis.

Since making his orchestral debut in 2005 with The Philadelphia Orchestra under Christoph Eschenbach, David Aaron Carpenter has been performing with leading musicians and orchestras in the United States and Europe. In 2006, he won the the prestigious Walter E. Naumburg Viola Competition. In 2007, he became the first American and so far the youngest protégé for the Rolex Mentor and Protégé Arts Initiative and the protégé of world-renowned violinist and violist Pinchas Zukerman. He was chosen among an international selection that included every violinist and violist of his generation.

David Aaron Carpenter has been acclaimed as producing, "a seductively rich sound and demonstrating both a forceful interpretive personality and remarkable control of his instrument," (The New York Times) and, "whose beautiful modulated tone makes a striking impression." (The Strad)​







*Click titles for more details.* Discounts are good for a limited time only.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*CDs and Audiobooks on Sale!*









*URTEXT* Entire Catalog - 20% OFF

Urtext was born fourteen years ago, as a response to the need to produce classical recordings in Mexico with the highest artistic standards comparable to that of the best European labels. Urtext has received many Latin GRAMMY nominations for their recordings. 










*ONDINE* Entire Catalog - 20% OFF

Ondine, widely recognized for exceptional quality and reliability, has established itself as one of the most respected labels in classical music. Ondine's history of success has played a part in the strong development of Finland's cultural visibility internationally since the mid-1990s.










*Best-Selling AudioBooks Sale - 20% OFF*

Award-winning Titles, Readers and Classics await. Perfect for Back-to-School or simply Perfect for You!

Sale ends Sept. 11. Visit NaxosDirect for more.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*NaxosDirect Features*

● *EL SISTEMA*
Ravel Munoz Gutierrez Prado








Before: $24.99; *NOW ONLY: $19.99!* (DVD) 

● *JAZZ ICONS 4 BOXED SET w/ BONUS *
Jimmy Smith Live in '69
Coleman Hawkins Live in '62 & '64
Art Farmer Live in '64
Erroll Garner Live in '63 & '64
Woody Herman Live in '64
Art Blakey Live in '65
Anita O'day Live in '63 & '70








*$119.99* (DVD) 

● *JOHN ADAMS - NIXON IN CHINA*

Colorado Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop








Before: $26.99; *NOW ONLY: $21.59!* (CD) 

● *My First Ballet Collection*

Includes excerpts from _Swan Lake, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty & The Nutcracker_








Before: $19.99; *NOW ONLY: $15.99!* (DVD) 

● *CHANEL CHANEL*

A Film by Ella Hershon and Roberto Guerra








Before: $24.99; *NOW ONLY: $19.99!* (DVD)


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*COL Virtual Box Sets*

** ClassicsOnline Virtual Box Sets*

ClassicsOnline is pleased to offer these digital box set collections for our download customers. These virtual boxes offer a great way to build a library at significant savings. Visit COL for more box sets.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*BACH: Concertos for Solo Harpsichord (Complete)*

*Concertos for Solo Harpsichord (Complete) *
Johann Sebastian Bach
Elizabeth Farr








Among the wealth of works composed during his Weimar period, J.S. Bach made 22 keyboard transcriptions of concertos by Italian and German composers: six for two keyboards and pedal (BWV 592-596) and sixteen for keyboard (BWV 972-987), the latter of which are recorded here by multi-award-winning harpsichordist Elizabeth Farr. Complementing these masterful transcriptions is the Prelude and Fugue in A minor BWV894, which Bach later reworked as the opening and closing movements of his Triple Concerto BWV1044. Farr's other Naxos recordings have been universally praised.

complimentary track: *Keyboard Concerto in G minor, BWV 975, I. [Allegro]*


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*New on COL*

*Sounds of the Season*
Specially chosen packages of Christmas music, including ever-popular Carols as well as Christmas and Holiday favourites - plus - Samplers!















*ClassicsOnline Gift Certificates to share this Holiday season!*http://www.classicsonline.com/promos/GiftCertificatePromo.html
Give the gift of classical music this year at holiday time. ClassicsOnline gift certificates are available in different denominations and are a great way to share your love of great music with family and friends. 















*Orchestral Backing Tracks*
Also referred to as accompaniment without voice or instrument, this category is a pre-recorded music used during a rehearsal or performance. It augments or entirely replaces other performers.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*Christmas Treats from ClassicsOnline*

*15% OFF* on all packages!

​
*Naxos* proudly presents specially chosen packages of Christmas music, including ever-popular Carols as well as Christmas and Holiday favourites. Expand your classical music library at a special price when you buy a complete package or purchase the featured ClassicsOnline Exclusive Sampler to get a discount code which you can use on ANY title in this feature. 

_*Special offer available from December 2, 2009 to January 5, 2010 only._

*Buy 1 Take 1!*

​
Shop at *ClassicsOnline* from *December 9-22, 2009* and get a *FREE* Christmas album for every album you purchase.

Start shopping now and get to choose your *FREE* Christmas album/s from great selection!

  ​


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*More holiday specials from COL*

More of the best holiday promos, plus a special feature of the 52nd Annual Grammy Awards Nominees only on ClassicsOnline.

Register and shop at ClassicsOnline from December 23 - January 5, 2010 and...

​
_*This special offer is exclusive to new subscribers AND first-time buyers from December 23-January 5, 2010 only._

COL proudly presents the 52nd Annual GRAMMY® Awards Nominees, featuring some of the nominated recordings available in ClassicsOnline!
























Congratulations to the artists, ensembles and labels involved in making these prestigious recordings.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*COL String Quartets Part 1*

ClassicsOnline January 2010 Feature:

​
Naxos proudly presents specially chosen packages of String Quartets highlighting the development from the early classical models to the highly expressive Romantic period to contemporary, individual ways of composing for this sophisticated genre. Expand your classical music library at a special price when you buy a complete package or purchase the featured *ClassicsOnline Exclusive Sampler* and get a discount code you can use on ANY title in this feature. We present the String Quartets in two parts (Part 1 for January).

Watch out every week for new sets of packages!

   ​


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*COL Current Specials*

● *New Naxos Audiobooks now available!*

​
Fans of the popular BBC Cranford and Return to Cranford series can now also own the audiobook as well as the original soundtrack featured below. In addition, please take 20% off any of the new releases listed below, including Jane Austen's unabridged Emma, the runaway Canadian bestseller The Cellist of Sarajevo, H.C. McNeile's Bulldog Drummond, said to be the model for James Bond, and other essential classics.

Plus, take 20% OFF on featured new releases.

● *Celebrate womanhood on COL w/ Great Women Composers featuring Naxos & Chandos releases*

​
Consider the medieval mysticism of Hildegard von Bingen; the songs of Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel; concertos by Ellen Taafe Zwilich, the ambitious experimental music of Ruth Crawford Seeger.

Also, take 20% OFF on featured releases.

_*Promo period is from Jan. 20 - 26, 2010 ONLY._


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*NaxosDirect Current Specials*

Feast with these irresistible features, titles, and new releases on SALE!

● *Maguire, MC: Trash of Civilizations*
$14.99 (COMPACT DISC)

​
● *Rachmaninov, S.: Symphony No. 2 / Vocalise - SALE!*
Before: $8.99
Now: $7.19 (COMPACT DISC)

​
● *Zappa, F.: Zappa Symphonies - SALE!*
Before: $19.99
Now: $15.99 (COMPACT DISC)

​
● *Brubeck, Dave - SACRED CHORAL WORKS: SONGS OF PRAISE - SALE!*
Before: $16.99
Now: $13.59 (COMPACT DISC)

​
● NEW RELEASES from up to 41 labels now on SALE too!

● Plus, 100 titles featuring Women Composers - 25% OFF!

● A NaxosDirect Valentine's Day Special:

When you spend *$50* on NaxosDirect, you will get *$10* toward any item on 1800Flowers.com. Choose from the featured items or browse all of NaxosDirect's incredible selections of CDs, DVDs and AudioBooks for the gift of music for your loved one.








_Valentine's Day promo starts Jan. 26, 2010 and ends Feb. 12, 2010_


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*The 2010 MCA Special Awards*

The MCA Jury is proud to publish the Special Awards for 2010, including the Chopin Award specially created for the Chopin Year 2010.

*SPECIAL MIDEM CLASSICAL AWARD CHOPIN 2010*

_NEW RECORDINGS_
Frédéric Chopin: 24 Préludes op. 28, Sonata No.3 in B minor, op.58
Nikolai Demidenko, piano
ONYX4036

_BEST EVER_

Frédéric Chopin: 14 Waltzes, Barcarolle, Nocturne in D flat, Mazurka in C sharp minor
Dinu Lipatti, piano
EMI/Angel 0724356695627

*LIFETIME ACHIEVEMENT AWARD*
Mirella Freni

*ARTIST OF THE YEAR - INSTRUMENTALIST*
Angela Hewitt

*ARTIST OF THE YEAR - VOCALIST*
Elina Garanca
Christian Gerhaher

*LABEL OF THE YEAR*
Naïve

*OUTSTANDING YOUNG ARTIST (IAMA AWARD)*
José Franch-Ballester, clarinet

*JURY NOMINATION AWARD*
J.S. Bach: Sonatas & Partitas
Viktoria Mullova
ONYX4040

*CLASSICAL DOWNLOAD JURY NOMINATION AWARD*
classicsonline.com


----------



## classicalmusicfan

*COL Current Specials*

*The Vivaldi Edition on*







- 20% OFF

​
Naïve's Vivaldi Edition represents one of the most ambitious recording projects ever undertaken; to record the vast collection of signed Vivaldi manuscripts preserved at the National library of Turin. Some 450 works in all, the collection is a true treasure since it is the personal library of Antonio Vivaldi, preserved at the time of his death in Vienna in 1741.

ClassicsOnline congratulates naïve for being selected *'Label of the Year'* by the jury at the 5th MIDEM Classical Awards, given at the Palais des Festivals in Cannes on 26th January 2010.

For a limited time, please take *20%* off on featured releases.

_*Offer available from January 27 to February 9, 2010 only._

*New Sounds for the New Year - Innova and New Amsterdam* - 20% OFF

 

​
ClassicsOnline is proud to offer Innova and New Amsterdam, two labels whose catalogs feature living composers at the leading edge of classical music composition. Innova is the record label of the American Composers Forum, dedicated to recording living composers works. New Amsterdam was formed as a haven for young New York composers and the music and vibrant community being created there. Both labels offer surprising, innovative, ambitious releases for listeners to enjoy.

For a limited time, please take *20%* off on featured releases. 

_*Offer available from January 27 to February 2, 2010 only._

Also...

Catch the featured releases on *Hallé on Hallé*

Britain's longest-established professional symphony orchestra, Manchester's Hallé was founded by Sir Charles Hallé in 1858. The Hallé has been performing classical music in Manchester, around Britain and abroad for more than 150 years. ClassicsOnline is proud to offer these recordings on the orchestra's own Hallé label. As the Guardian said, "However respectfully the Hallé honours its 150 year history, performances like this suggest that the golden era may be happening right now."

​


----------

